# http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136891



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

This HD is for $100.- @ Newegg w free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136891

Promo code : $20 off w/ promo code EMCNBNC37, end 8/13

I ordered one, hopefully it will work in one of my S2 boxes.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

antalo said:


> This HD is for $100.- @ Newegg w free shipping
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136891
> 
> ...


Amazon has a 2Tb WD green for $100 + Prime shipping


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> Amazon has a 2Tb WD green for $100 + Prime shipping


link, model number?

searching Amazon for hard drives is a nightmare, you get all kinds of things in the results.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> link, model number?
> 
> searching Amazon for hard drives is a nightmare, you get all kinds of things in the results.


Link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VFJ9MK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So newegg and Amazon are both currently dumping the OEM version of the WD20EARX.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

unitron said:


> So newegg and Amazon are both currently dumping the OEM version of the WD20EARX.


Sure looks that way  Newegg has free 2 day shipping


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Best Buy's got a retail box 2TB WD Caviar Green on sale this week.

Previous models sold in that box, with that box's part number, have been the EADS, the EARS, and the EACS, and apparently the EARX is what's in there these days.

Guess WD has a lot of these to get rid of.

I'm not sure if I trust any drive made after last fall's flood, though.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

WD Green? Better buy a second for a backup - you'll need it


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

DocNo said:


> WD Green? Better buy a second for a backup - you'll need it


It would be nice if you were more specific. Why ?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DocNo said:


> WD Green? Better buy a second for a backup - you'll need it


I been using the WD green drives (at least 20 of them) for years now, never had a problem after disabling the time out feature of the drives. I have used them in Series 3 and Series 4 TiVos, and my own Computer for data storage, not as a boot drive)


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

antalo said:


> It would be nice if you were more specific. Why ?


I have a pile of six or seven of them from various Tivo's and computers - and that's just the greens. Probably another four or five yellow or blue label WDs. Seagate hasn't fared much better  Hitachi and Samsung have by far been the most reliable. I'm not exactly thrilled that both have been gobbled up by WD and Seagate.

I'm sure plenty of people will pop up and claim they have no issues with WD Greens - good for them. But for a machine that's on constantly or an appliance like Tivo that is also on constantly, your crazy to put a green drive in - in my opinion.

Especially when WD tells you they aren't meant for this application


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

DocNo said:


> I have a pile of six or seven of them from various Tivo's and computers - and that's just the greens. Probably another four or five yellow or blue label WDs. Seagate hasn't fared much better  Hitachi and Samsung have by far been the most reliable. I'm not exactly thrilled that both have been gobbled up by WD and Seagate.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of people will pop up and claim they have no issues with WD Greens - good for them. But for a machine that's on constantly or an appliance like Tivo that is also on constantly, your crazy to put a green drive in - in my opinion.
> 
> Especially when WD tells you they aren't meant for this application


Now you tell me ! ! Well, since I got it and I'm getting another, I'll have to roll with punches and hope for the best. I had Hitachi drives in the past, with no problem. Will see - -> that's what the blind said too.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DocNo said:


> I have a pile of six or seven of them from various Tivo's and computers - and that's just the greens. Probably another four or five yellow or blue label WDs. Seagate hasn't fared much better  Hitachi and Samsung have by far been the most reliable. I'm not exactly thrilled that both have been gobbled up by WD and Seagate.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of people will pop up and claim they have no issues with WD Greens - good for them. But for a machine that's on constantly or an appliance like Tivo that is also on constantly, your crazy to put a green drive in - in my opinion.
> 
> Especially when WD tells you they aren't meant for this application


Why does TiVo use the WD green drives in the TiVo itself ? or does TiVo get a special OEM WD green drive that works 24/7.


----------

